# Strongest to the weakest joints



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I probably already know but there are a lot of raw beginners that might want to know.List what you believe are the strongest joints to the weakest joints.Itchy


----------



## Rick Mathison (Jun 16, 2010)

1. Dove tail (any type, through, half blind, sliding).
2. Finger joints.
3. Half laps
4. Dados
5. Butt joints

Rick


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Mortise&tennon is close to the top. Dowels, bisquits, etc. about in the middle.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

If it don't need to be "purty", a butt or half lap with pocket screws would be close to the top. 
IMO, splines and biscuits are good for alignment but, add very little to the strength of a joint.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i heard some stuff columbia, but then theres the bc bud coming from canada, that i hear is pretty good too

the weakest any crap from mexico that comes packed in a brick hahahahahaha


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Woodcraft mag did this test about a year ago in one of their issues IMMIC. Believe it or not a standard glued 90 butt joint held as one of the best. Not great for longevity but was strong, I do remember mortise and tenon were up/middle depending on the lengths widths. Pocket screws showed pretty good on the low end and believe it or not Festool domino was pretty low.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

As far as glued joints for stress I would think finger joints as being strong. In my experience the lock miter with gorilla glue on green wood is very strong. A scarf joint is very good too. Butt joints yuk.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dudewahca been smokin' there*



ihackwood said:


> i heard some stuff columbia, but then theres the bc bud coming from canada, that i hear is pretty good too the weakest any crap from mexico that comes packed in a brick hahahahahaha


 I like a guy with a twisted sense of humor...too :thumbsup: bill


----------

